
Maserati Problem - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Maserati%20Problem
======
jasonlbaptiste
Come up with mock Ask HN "Maserati Problem" posts:

\- Ask HN: How do I deal with picking the right chef for my startup?

\- Ask HN: What is the best private airfield in the SF/Bay Area for the
company jet?

\- Ask HN: Can anyone from Google recommend Baer's for employee
transportation?

\- Ask HN: PS3 or XBox 360 in the break room?

\- Ask HN: How do I let my wife know I've slept with my EA?

~~~
tptacek
\- Ask HN: Got Ramen Profitable. Then TGI Fridays Profitable. Then Prime House
Profitable. Now French Laundry Profitable. What next?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Hookers and blow profitable of course.

~~~
buro9
There are some things, that if you're not doing from day one, you're unlikely
to ever do.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Hilarious. We use it amongst ourselves, but I didn't realize Brian had
actually submitted it to the Urban Dictionary.

I tend to use it as a blanket answer to questions about extreme scaling. It's
a way to tell someone that they're focusing on a problem that is really not an
issue at such an early stage of a startup.

Q: "Can Rails scale to 100 million unique visitors a month?" A: "That's a
Maserati Problem. No matter what the answer, you'll be happy as hell to have
that problem."

Note: This is the guy who submitted it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=brianculler>

Used in context: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1275771>

------
Eliezer
Flip side: Y2K was a Maserati problem in 1990.

~~~
sbov
Not exactly. By 1990 Y2K was an inevitability. However, the Maserati may never
come.

~~~
nopassrecover
Agreed but by the same token your company/software from 1990 would probably
not be around in 2000.

I get the impression "Maserati problems" (not quibbling about the definition,
but from a "should I care about this" stance) are those for which the cost of
focusing on them now is greater in impact terms than leaving it until later.

Y2K was probably a Maserati problem at the time because if your software was
going to be around for 10 years, the profits from it should easily cover the
maintenance task of resolving the bug.

------
jamesbritt
Or, as Martin Mull might put it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVfYos--
B_c#t=02m17s>

------
CoachRufus87
i'll take a Maserati problem anyday

